# Fresh beans, old beans dry beans.



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

In the past I have had beans fron Union Handroasted and good they were too. Invariably on coming out of my grinder the grinds would build up then tumble out, I then clear the port where they come from ready for next time. This happens with Sainsburys packets of coffee which I often use. I have recently bought coffee from a roaster in Clitheroe Lancashire and all coffee so far just blows out of the grinder like dust. It doesn't seem to expand in the PF as other fresh roasts have done for me. Is it overdone perhaps? My grinder is modified so that I can see it exiting.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

What happens if you grind coarser?


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> What happens if you grind coarser?


I'll try that just to see. I keep that grinder set for espresso and rarely have to alter more than a couple of increments between bags. I wondered if beans could be roasted to dry. Thanks.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

surfer said:


> I'll try that just to see. I keep that grinder set for espresso and rarely have to alter more than a couple of increments between bags. I wondered if beans could be roasted to dry. Thanks.


No, no use. Grinding for cafetiere the coffee blows all over the place. Just roasted to husks I think!


----------

